# Dell 8250 fan warning



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

In the process of installing a new CPU fan in my Dell 8250 I broke off the pin on the motherboard that detects the fan. How is a long story that I won't bore you with, but it was stupid. I'm wondering if anyone could tell me how to disable the fan warning on boot-up for this PC.

I'm completely aware of the risks but frankly I don't have much of a choice. There's no way I'm good enough with a soldering iron to replace the pin without frying my MB. I have a Temp. sensor unit in the machine and I even put a case fan in as well which should help temps. These PC's have virtually no ventilation OEM. Any input would be great.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can't disable the fan warning on an OEM Dell Bois.
You could try sticking a small piece of wire through the top of the fan plug far enough to contact the broken part on the motherboard and taping it to the plug to hold it in


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

It's a little worse than that. I listened to a google thread that said you just remove the plastic block on the MB that contains the three fan pins. Total disaster as the pins were fused and I broke them. That's why I said stupid as all I had to do was make a splice and leave the Dell plug connected. I leave my computer on so I guess on the occasional reboot it's not tragic to hit F1 to allow OS to boot. This question should be over in the bios forum.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Me thinks your going to learn how solder.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

use a 4 pin molex to 3 pin fan adapter, then go into BIOS and on errors, you should have choice as none, al but keyboard, or all. select none.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

magnethead said:


> use a 4 pin molex to 3 pin fan adapter, then go into BIOS and on errors, you should have choice as none, al but keyboard, or all. select none.


Thanks magnethead. I hadn't checked my thread in a while. I did learn exactly what you said and disabled keyboard errors in bios. I installed a case fan with speed control where none was(shame on DELL for no way to exhaust hot air), and installed a temp display with sensors. CPU runs between 35C to 40C under a load, 25C in standby. Also installed fan speed control for cpu fan in case CPU needs extra cooling.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

penlight said:


> Those are some pretty great temps!!!


agreed. 

on the e6750 i was reporting in the 24 celsius range. now with a Q8200 it's reading 45-55 celsius, after trying 4 reseats. I've read Q8xxx sensors may be miscalibrated, there's no such thing as a cool running Q8200.


----------

